

UK admits unlawfully monitoring legally privileged communications - dominicgs
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2015/feb/18/uk-admits-unlawfully-monitoring-legally-privileged-communications

======
RIMR
So what comes next? Does the UK have to throw out every conviction made in the
past 7 years?

It seems unacceptable to just accept the number of people who were sentenced
to prison because their defense was being spied on.

This is an egregious violation of people's right to a fair trial.

